
How Wufoo Turned A Profit In 9 Months By Selling Slick, Simple Forms - vanleurth
http://mixergy.com/wufoo-kevin-hale/
======
jckay
I heart Andrew Warner. So would always recommend his interviews.

Outside of that...you have to hand it to Wufoo, simple is what wins these
days. Take Go Daddy for example...if you were to look at their dashboard for
more than 2 minutes you would have a spinning headache..constantly trying to
upsell and show you more information than you can handle.

Simple wins (and is worth paying for).

